# Historicist Position



## Areopagus (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to a really good resource for the Historicist position? I'm fairly familiar with this position, but I'm looking for something that really lays the timeline, etc, out in simplistic language.

Any help is appreciated.

Dustin...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.historicism.net/


----------



## Areopagus (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you sir. 

Dustin...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 24, 2005)

Your Welcome


----------



## Fernando (Mar 25, 2005)

*timeline*



> I'm looking for something that really lays the timeline, etc, out in simplistic language.



Ah, there's the rub. Historicists have significant differences over the timeline, who represents what in Revelation, etc. Yes, they agree that the whore of Babylon is the RCC, and that a day in prophetic time equals a year, but the differences are many and profound.

[Edited on 3-26-2005 by Fernando]


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2005)

Very true, however generally true of all interpretive methods.


----------



## lycaphim (Mar 26, 2005)

See also here:

http://www.historicist.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2005)

See also Jonathan Edwards' The History of Redemption for a comprehensive and Puritan postmillennial historicist look at the historical intrepretation of Biblical prophecy.


----------



## andreas (Mar 29, 2005)

***Does anyone have a link to a really good resource for the Historicist position? I'm fairly familiar with this position, but I'm looking for something that really lays the timeline, etc, out in simplistic language.***


" But of the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that I write unto you.
For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night.
For when they shall say, Peace and safety; then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall not escape.
But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief.
Ye are all the children of light, and the children of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness.
Therefore let us not sleep, as do others; but let us watch and be sober".1 Thess.5:1-6

Timelines and seasons,we do not have to be concerned about.

andreas.


----------

